# expat rental properties in Auckland?



## pieterhuisman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a place to post an ad for my apartment (in Auckland CBD) to sub-rent 4 months over this autumn. Apart from Trademe and Gumtree, does anyone have any advice as to where to post my advert?

Thanks,

Pieter Huisman


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pieterhuisman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a place to post an ad for my apartment (in Auckland CBD) to sub-rent 4 months over this autumn. Apart from Trademe and Gumtree, does anyone have any advice as to where to post my advert?
> 
> ...


How about sella New Zealand - sella Online Auctions & Classifieds | New Zealand


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, how much are you wanting to rent it out for....we are looking for somewhere, message me if you like. Thanks


----------

